# Primos Alpa Dogg sound on Expert scenario default's to 94 can this be changed?



## Sh1pper (Feb 8, 2012)

How do I change the defaut on the expert hunts...I can e call manually at any volume but the Dogg allways defaults to 94 does everyone have this problem ?
Thanks Noob
Sh1pper


----------



## Harmzy (Jan 10, 2012)

From the "*Main Munu*" on your remote ... go to "*Settings*" ... then go to "*Hunt Volume*" .. then change "*Vol*" from "*Expert Hunt* *Vol*" to "*User*" with the left/right volume keys ... then hit the *Munu/Back* button to return to the main menu.

... and then you will be able to adjust the sound manually after selectiong the hunt and before playing it.

*Note: If you don't have this "Hunt Volume" option in your Settings, you will need to update your software to version 1.3 from Primos website at :* http://primos.zendes...irmware-updates


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Harmzy said:


> From the "*Main Munu*" on your remote ... go to "*Settings*" ... then go to "*Hunt Volume*" .. then change "*Vol*" from "*Expert Hunt* *Vol*" to "*User*" with the left/right volume keys ... then hit the *Munu/Back* button to return to the main menu.
> 
> ... and then you will be able to adjust the sound manually after selectiong the hunt and before playing it.
> 
> *Note: If you don't have this "Hunt Volume" option in your Settings, you will need to update your software to version 1.3 from Primos website at :* http://primos.zendes...irmware-updates


good explaination Harmzy!!!!!


----------



## Sh1pper (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks
it worked
going back out this weekend can't wait
Thanks again Sh1pper


----------



## Harmzy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad it worked .. I hope the coyotes cooperate for you better than they have been for me lately.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I had something weird happen with mine tonight. For the first time I downloaded a sound to my Alpha Dogg. After adding it to the Alpha, I started playing around with the Hot 1 button, and set a pup in distress call. After programming it, I hit the Hot 1 button to confirm it worked. It worked, but the volume started it out at volume 250!!!! That's right! I didn't know it was even capable of going past 100, and I think normally it doesn't. It was the weirdest thing. I removed the call from my Hot 1 button, and programmed my favorites to pull up under the Hot 1 button. Everything appears to be working fine, and adding the mp3 to the caller was super easy with no issues. Anyone else get this crazy loud volume spike?


----------



## Harmzy (Jan 10, 2012)

There is an option on the Alpha Dogg to program the hot key sound volume to whatever volume you want. I believe it is in the same area of your remote's menu as where you program the sound. Check it out and see if that fixes it.


----------

